# Bowls to boxes?



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Hopefully this is not so verbose as to be boring.

On reading several posts re using a router to make a bowl and having more than a few odd sized bits of wood about I gave it a go and glued 5 slabs together accordingly. While the glue dried the local plastics shop made a 12”X12”X1/2” acrylic base for the DEWALT plunge router which provided a clear view of the work area at a reasonable cost, $25. 

After hogging out the center section of the stack with a Forstner bit I used a CMT bowl bit plus extension keyed off a 1/2" MDF template (fixed with double sided tape) for the shape. My neighbor volunteered his band saw to remove the outside of the carcass and a ¼” round over relieved the base. The outside was sanded with a RIDGID oscillating belt sander and the interior with wavy sanding discs. That bowl seen in B1, was finished with Howard's Butcher Block Oil.

Interestingly, another neighbor saw a chunk of the carcass in the burn bin and decided it would make a great mail holder. Hence the piece in B1c finished with natural Danish oil. 

Although the bowl in B1 was not unreasonable, it seemed that by stacking the wood flat a lot was wasted in hogging out the center section and the best grain was lost as only the edge grain was visible. So, for the next bowl B2, a and b, I used smaller pieces stacked on edge (revealing the surface grain to the outside edge) and interlaced the ends rather than making classic box corners. As long as the lower pieces were thicker than the top piece which was laid flat (grain up) I could use either a trim bit with a base bearing or a bowl bit to trim the inside of the bowl. The reveal of the base and all sanding was as described above. As this bowl was not intended for food use a natural Danish oil finish was used. 

Encouraged I used the same methods to build the one seen in BO1, a, b, c and d. The larger arc used to round the corners brought out more detail in the grain as seen in BO1b. By adding a top I suppose I turned the bowl into a box which also required the corner posts to support the lid, BO1d. The latter demonstrating that every little piece of wood saved will eventually find a home in a project. 

Appreciate any comments and advice for improvements.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

can't fault a thing...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Stick486 said:


> can't fault a thing...


+1.

just proves once again there are no scraps....


----------



## jody495 (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice. When I'm glueing up a blank i first cut the inside layers out with a jig saw. I then use them to make smaller bowls. Very nice job.


----------



## PAD3 (Oct 20, 2013)

I also cut out the center of the blanks prior to glue-up. I made mine into trays for holding pocket change or whatever.

Very nice use of cutoffs.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I like them all but the square ones are really special, and intriguing. 
Gotta try one like them.


----------



## BIG OLD TIM (May 13, 2014)

BRAVO JON!! Well done and great ideas! Sometimes thinking small is a BIG idea!!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Nicely done, Jon. I really like the concept of starting with a "box" shape and eliminating all the wasted material that normally gets hogged out.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work ! Is the second pic an iPad holder?


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Very interesting...and pretty.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job,I like them all and your technique is fantastic. That is the way to make router bowls , in my opinion. And what a way to use up scrap wood that cost so much . Thanks or showing ,I knew there was still things to learn,and I just learned a new one.

Herb


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Appreciate the feedback and ideas on how to improve the process. 

Still have a box of small pieces to work on so watch this space.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> Nice work ! Is the second pic an iPad holder?


Neighbor uses it for "land mail" so why not.


----------



## fishcad (Apr 15, 2012)

Great use of leftovers.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Beautiful display of wood grain. Great photography also. Thank you for sharing Jon.


----------

